# 1st Annual Carolina's Coastal Rally



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Outbackers & SOBs - Come One Come All
To The
1st Annual Carolina's Coastal Rally "Gathering?"​

August 14th - 17th, 2008​









Myrtle Beach has a ton of family oriented things to do. Check out just a few of their attractions on these links below:

Family Kingdom Seaside Amusement , NASCAR Speed Park
Ripley's Aquarium , Wild Water & Wheels
Broadway at The Beach , Great American Riverboat Company​
- or have dinner and take in a show at -​
The Carolina Opry , Le Grande Cirque
Dolly Parton's Dixie Stampede , Alabama Theatre
Legends In Concert​
The deadline has expired for the 20 reserved sites Pirate Land was holding for the group however, there are still sites available. When making reservations you will need to give them a group block number of *248084* and they will still try and place you with the main group. You can see the location of the sites if you go to the website by clicking on the link below. Once you've pulled up their map look for Gang Plank Trail and Anne Bonnie Trail. The original block of sites the CG was holding were site numbers 788 down to 800, 852 down to 838, and 849 down to 839. All sites in this area are full-hookup and each have a covered eating area. So..................

What are you waiting for???? Hurry up and call!!!​
Attendance Roster:
Rollrs45 - NC - site 852
Strod29 - site 850







Pirate Land Linky​More things to do - Chamber of Commerce Linky​


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

EDIT

Will check the new dates and let you know


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sounds good.

However, September is not that good for us.

If you do it in March or April let us know. Us northerners have too much going on in September.

I like the idea!!!!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Gosh, I am sorry Mike, but I don't think I can do it. Outer Banks would be 3 hours, Myrtle Beach is 7 and then I would have 2 weeks to turn around and go North for another 7 hour drive. I just don't think I am young enough for that man! If the rally moves further North we could probably do it, but I am sure you will find plenty of SE folks that can do it.

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike,
You probaby need to get one of the moderators to move this to the "rally" section, where you'd get more responses. Just a thought.
Darlene


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

We would love to make a rally. We can be flexible with the date planning this far ahead. Myrtle Beach sounds fun also.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would love to go but September is a tough month for us. We have school starting up, the firemens convention, and the pig roast up here. I will keep an eye on this and if something changes I'll see what I can talk the DW into!!!

Gary


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Humpty said:


> You can count us in. Mid Sept should be good.
> 
> I'll be glad to chime in about the location&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...


I checked into MB Travel Park but it would be rather difficult to set something up with them at this juncture. They can reserve a set number of spots for a rally but they require an upfront deposit for each site. That would not be a problem if I knew exactly how many people were coming. Unfortunately, and as we all know the number of people who commit and make reservations can fluctuate up until the day of the rally. Also, it would be difficult for me to get a refund should someone cancel at the last minute. At $50.00 (deposit) per site, that could be potentially costly for me. Pirate Land reserves blocks of sites together ensuring we will be grouped together. They will hold those blocks for a predetermined amount of time and each individual is responsible for their own deposit. It just seems like Pirate Land is more accommodating to what we want to do...... I like MB Travel Park also and maybe in the future when we see if this think takes off we can hold a rally there......

As far as sponsors, I was told the local Camping World (there are 2 of them in MB, by the way) will sometimes help out....also, I have a contact at a coastal RV dealer who may be willing to help. The band is just an idea I'm kicking around. That would again depend on the number in attendance and the receptiveness of the group.

Mike


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrs. Biga and I LOVE Myrtle beach. This would be a hard rally for us to pass up, but it would probably depend on the timing and her school schedule.

We have also discussed taking Shag lesson's several times, but we have never had the time. There used to be a bar in N. Myrtle Beach that gave free lessons on Tuesday nights.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

MB Travel Park would be our first choice. Pirate Land is OK , but golf carts are a bit too much. Anytime in Sept or Oct is fine. We love to shag.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Mike,

Middle/Late September is fine with us. Of course I need to know ASAP dates for on call scheduling next year. We have no children anymore by that time so we are free in that respect. It will be a 8 hour travel for us. But count us in as a tally. Okay, what is shag...is it in golf or what?


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Mike,

School will be back in, we wouldn't be able to make it at that time of the year. We will watch for the final outcome on the dates.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> Mike,
> 
> Middle/Late September is fine with us. Of course I need to know ASAP dates for on call scheduling next year. We have no children anymore by that time so we are free in that respect. It will be a 8 hour travel for us. But count us in as a tally. Okay, what is shag...is it in golf or what?


LOL..... it's a style of dancing commonly conducted w/ beach music. I can't do it but my parents are pretty impressive. I suffer from a lack of rhythm, makes me wonder why that gene was left out whenever I was born.

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> Mike,
> 
> School will be back in, we wouldn't be able to make it at that time of the year. We will watch for the final outcome on the dates.


I've thought of that as well. Unfortunately getting a large number of sites during the peak season is nearly impossible. I may look into August to try and get some separation from the Fall Rally in the mountains, which usually occurs in October, but not too far back because that's pretty close to the Topsail Rally. It will really depend on what the CG says. Keep an eye on the thread and see what develops.

I'm thinking maybe a 3-4 day rally (Thursday - Saturday) If you had to pull the kids out of school (or chose to, rather) than they would only miss a couple of days. Those coming from farther distances could reserve the spots earlier in the week, or later, but the main rally would extend predominately over that weekend. I'll keep hashing it out and post some dates soon.

Mike


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> I suffer from a lack of rhythm, makes me wonder why that gene was left out during whenever I was born.


Mix up in the hospital? Mailman?....

















Sorry, the smart-aleck in me could not resist.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

With the change in dates, this is very tempting. We will keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> With the change in dates, this is very tempting. We will keep an eye on this one.


Tempting??? Come on, make the reservation!! A little sand & surf for those who can't make Topsail??? Hope to see you there!

Mike


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

We are in!!!!! Made our reservations this morning. So excited as this is our FIRST ever Outback Rally!!!!








She said I could request a certain spot so we chose 838. Also, Mike -- she had the group dates down for the Aug. 13-17 when I made my dates for the Aug. 14-17 so thought I would pass that along to you. I was gonna get the lake front right next to our block of sites but she said then we wouldn't get the discount so I just went with requesting 838 in the group. Looks like a great place for those of you with little ones being so much to do in that area. Can't wait.

Lori


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Date change is tempting. Just don't know if I can get over the "Golf Cart Factor". Got to work on this one.

We'll see.......

Tim


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Highlander96 said:


> Date change is tempting. Just don't know if I can get over the "Golf Cart Factor". Got to work on this one.
> 
> We'll see.......
> 
> Tim


You don't like camping at places with golf carts, or is it you can't bring your own?

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

lori26 said:


> We are in!!!!! Made our reservations this morning. So excited as this is our FIRST ever Outback Rally!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lori,

Great to have you aboard! The dates of the rally are the 14th-17th but I reserved the block for the 13th in case anyone wanted to come in early. Some people have to drive a pretty good distance and want to stay longer. Anyway, glad to hear you're coming and I look forward to seeing you there!

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> With the change in dates, this is very tempting. We will keep an eye on this one.


Tempting??? Come on, make the reservation!! A little sand & surf for those who can't make Topsail??? Hope to see you there!

Mike
[/quote]

Okay, okay, we are in!!! Going so far from home, we wanted to make the most of it, so we requested site #853 from August 10th to the 17th. Looking at Lori's post, I'm not sure if we are going to get the group discount or not, but we should have our confirmation letter in a week or so. We will have 2 adults and 2 children camping. Also, I passed the link along to my parent, brother and sister as we usually try to get the family together each summer. They may be booking one of the cottage rentals for the same time period.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> With the change in dates, this is very tempting. We will keep an eye on this one.


Tempting??? Come on, make the reservation!! A little sand & surf for those who can't make Topsail??? Hope to see you there!

Mike
[/quote]

Okay, okay, we are in!!! Going so far from home, we wanted to make the most of it, so we requested site #853 from August 10th to the 17th. Looking at Lori's post, I'm not sure if we are going to get the group discount or not, but we should have our confirmation letter in a week or so. We will have 2 adults and 2 children camping. Also, I passed the link along to my parent, brother and sister as we usually try to get the family together each summer. They may be booking one of the cottage rentals for the same time period.
[/quote]

Outstanding!!! Bring the family with you, the more the better. I think you'll have a great time and I'm looking forward to meeting you!
If we get enough people on board I'm thinking of holding a few games for the adults and kids, like "Cornhole" or "Ladder Ball". So far we have three famalies with kids attending........ Twister anyone? Like I said, keep checking the original posts for updated events. See you there!!!

Mike


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

with h2o in, im going to seriously think about this one. H20 did u do the math on the travel time or distance?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> im going to seriously think about this one. H20 did u do the math on the travel time or distance?


Well, what do you think Mike? It's just 1050 miles each way. Sounds like an easy 2 1/2 day drive








But what could be better, the ocean will be right outside the door. Think of how much fun your girls will have playing in the sand and laying out in the







, with the distant sound of a blender mixing up another batch of margaritas!!









BTW: I seem to remember seeing a photo of a fellow Outbacker with a portable tiki bar. Are you guys coming?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> im going to seriously think about this one. H20 did u do the math on the travel time or distance?


Well, what do you think Mike? It's just 1050 miles each way. Sounds like an easy 2 1/2 day drive








But what could be better, the ocean will be right outside the door. Think of how much fun your girls will have playing in the sand and laying out in the







, with the distant sound of a blender mixing up another batch of margaritas!!









BTW: I seem to remember seeing a photo of a fellow Outbacker with a portable tiki bar. Are you guys coming?








[/quote]

Sounds like a no-brainer to me.







But then again, I love the beach. You make the Margaritas and I'll make a concoction I learned from OutbackMac at the Fall Rally.......Bourbon Slushy. Guaranteed to knock your socks off! Goes down easy and leaves you screaming, crawling, staggering (whichever)







for more. Thanks Mac!!! Did your family ever decide if they were going to make the trip?

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> Did your family ever decide if they were going to make the trip?


At this time, it looks like they are going to play it by ear. They have a timeshare that will be available to them if they can make things work out.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Did your family ever decide if they were going to make the trip?


At this time, it looks like they are going to play it by ear. They have a timeshare that will be available to them if they can make things work out.
[/quote]

Sounds great! Hope they can make it.

Mike


----------



## daniellepark (Aug 29, 2007)

WHEN ARE THE NEW DATES?? :


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

theoutbackers said:


> WHEN ARE THE NEW DATES?? :


August 14th - 17th, 2008


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Alright folks...... you have about one month before the block of reservations are given up. After that you'll be rolling the dice if you want a spot with the group. Come on.....Sign up!!

Mike


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Mike,

We have been talking about this one. We have never been to Pirate Land, but with two young boys I'm sure we can find somthing to do.







We have been talking about going there for a year. Will let you know when we get the sight number.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> August 14th - 17th, 2008


DARN IT !!! Another one we will miss because of the new baby.... We should have planned things a little better.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

wingnut said:


> Mike,
> 
> We have been talking about this one. We have never been to Pirate Land, but with two young boys I'm sure we can find somthing to do.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Let me know if you decide to come so I can add you to the attendance roster.....

Mike


----------



## strod29 (Jul 9, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> Outbackers & SOBs - Come One Come All
> To The
> 1st Annual Carolina's Coastal Rally​
> 
> ...


Mike- We be Newbees & been looking for a place to try this out ( maybe you can give me some pointers) Can you tell me if they allow motorcycle at the camp site. I'll check with the wife on the dates.If you get a chance E Mail me at home had problems W/this site getting to reply to your ad. Thanks Mike & Donna


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I responded to Strod29's question via his email but I figured I would answer it publicly as well, just in case others may want to know. Pirate's Land typically does not allow motorcycles into the park. I have not found a CG in the Myrtle Beach area that does. However, they do provide parking spaces for bikes and they are typically monitored 24 hours a day. I know during bike weeks they rope off specific areas for motorcyclist to park and I have personally never had a problem or incident.

Thanks for the question Mike and I hope you guys can attend.

Mike


----------



## strod29 (Jul 9, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> Outbackers & SOBs - Come One Come All
> To The
> 1st Annual Carolina's Coastal Rally​
> 
> ...


 Hey Mike Thanks for getting back to me. I am going to call tomorrow & see what spaces are left. Will be bringing the H-D
Do you think I;ll need any more stuuff Than what came with the Outback 23KRS as a set up. When you say full Hookup That means Elec. Water TV & Dump station? If there is any extras I might need. Please let me know . & Thanks for your Help.
Mike & Donna


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Strod29 (Mike)

Things I would recommend you bring include.....

Longer dump hose and water hose than comes with your starter kit.
Get an in-line water filter for your water connection
Get an in-line pressure regulator (sometimes the water pressure at campgrounds can be too much for your hose)
TV cable if you want television
Get an outside mat or outdoor carpet to place under your canopy
Plenty of sunscreen

That's just a quick list..... I'm sure others may offer additional ideas.

All of the items I mentioned above can be purchased at Wal-Mart (much cheaper than the RV Dealer), in fact if you forget anything there is a Wal-Mart about 1-2 miles from Pirates Land.......... if I remember correctly.

The nice thing about attending the rally is you'll be able to see what mods myself and others have done to make life easier. The first rally I attended I learned a ton of things. Try and get a spot as close to the others as you can for when we plan group activities....... also, it just looks cool to have a line of Outbacks sitting there.







Let me know if you make a reservation so I can add you to the attendance roster.

Mike


----------



## strod29 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Mike Reserved space # 850 Will be pulling in around 2:00pm on Fri. Have to drop the bike off at main gate first. Look for Outback 23KRS being pull with 1984 Toyota tercel Pulls hard but steersGreat. 
Thanks for all your help 
Mike & Donna


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

strod29 said:


> Hey Mike Reserved space # 850 Will be pulling in around 2:00pm on Fri. Have to drop the bike off at main gate first. Look for Outback 23KRS being pull with 1984 Toyota tercel Pulls hard but steersGreat.
> Thanks for all your help
> Mike & Donna


Sounds great Mike! We look forward to meeting you and Donna. We're making a week out of it and will be coming in early so I'm sure we'll be there when you arrive. Keep checking the post for updates as we get closer to the rally. We'll probably do the standard potluck dinner and maybe a few other group activities. Once again, welcome aboard!

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

OK guys......

I figured we're getting closer and closer to the dates and I wanted to try and start planning some events. Some of the usual things include a potluck dinner and maybe a white elephant gift exchange ($10.00 limit). Those seem to be the standard events at every rally.

If any of you have any ideas please feel free to make a suggestion. This is the first rally I've planned, so I'm new at this and am willing to take suggestions from everyone. Of course, involvement in any of these events is purely optional, but they seem to help the group mesh and get to know one another.

I was thinking of a team ladder ball competition or something along those lines...... It's a pretty fun game and gets rather hilarious if alcohol is involved! Also, a Hawaiian Luau night where everyone dresses up and heads to a designated site (Tiki Bar is optional, but a great idea), etc.

So, start brainstorming and let me know if you come up with any ideas.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I am very sad to announce that we will be unable to make it to the rally. The DW was unable to get enough time off of work to make a 2000+ mile trip worth embarking on. As we have site number 853, which is a premium ocean front site, reserved from August 10th - the 17th, I thought that I would offer it up here first, before calling to cancel our reservation. Good luck with the rally Mike, I'm sure that it is going to be a great time. Please remember that posting of rally pictures is mandatory!!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I am very sad to announce that we will be unable to make it to the rally. The DW was unable to get enough time off of work to make a 2000+ mile trip worth embarking on. As we have site number 853, which is a premium ocean front site, reserved from August 10th - the 17th, I thought that I would offer it up here first, before calling to cancel our reservation. Good luck with the rally Mike, I'm sure that it is going to be a great time. Please remember that posting of rally pictures is mandatory!!


Sorry to hear you guys won't make it. I understand about work.... we had to cancel the Topsail rally for the same reason. Maybe next year you guys can head to the south for the 2nd annual Carolina Rally. I'll be sure to post the pictures. Take care..

Mike


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello all........ Well, I have good news and bad news.

Good news is that our daughter, who just graduated this past spring from UNC-Chapel Hill, also got into law school at UNC! We are so proud of her!









The bad news is that she is moving into her new apartment in Chapel Hill to begin law school August 16th. So, we are going to have to cancel on the rally.







This is really bad news for us since this was the first rally we had signed up for. However, since we seem to still be her movers, this week will be very busy getting her set up in her new adventure. And of course, as a mom, I want to be with her for this next step in her life.

I will hold off notifying Pirateland for a week or so if anyone wants our spot. I really hope more "Outbackers" do sign up because I hear great things from those who have been there. Thanks Mike for your time and effort put into this rally. Hope to meet some Outbackers at a rally soon.

Let me know if anyone wants our spot. As for those going to the rally, have a great time.









Go Tarheels!

Lori


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

lori26 said:


> Hello all........ Well, I have good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news is that our daughter, who just graduated this past spring from UNC-Chapel Hill, also got into law school at UNC! We are so proud of her!
> 
> ...


Lori,

Sorry to hear you won't make it, but I'm happy to hear about your daughter. Marcy graduated Chapel Hill too, Go Heels!. Take care and maybe we'll meet at another rally.

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Well, the 1st Annual Carolina Coastal Rally has come and gone with dismal attendance. We had a great time at the beach and really enjoyed meeting Mike & Donna. The food at the potluck dinner was excellent, even if the choice of dishes was limited (LOL).

Amazingly, we were able to figure out who gave what gift at the white elephant gift exchange...... thanks for the Mic Light Mike!!

Marcy and I took Lily to the new Hard Rock Amusement Park...... If anyone ever decides to go I recommend you bring a fat wallet. For two adults and a 7 year old it cost $130.00 to get in the door. (45 for adults, 30 for kid + Tax) That was after we paid 10 bucks to park. Lunch consisted of two chicken finger baskets with fries, a chicken sandwich and three drinks..... there went another $40.00. They had one good roller coaster but all the others were extremely short...... thankfully there were no lines.

We did meet some other Outbackers who were not familiar with the site. We told them about the the invaluable assistance and ideas someone can get from this forum and strongly recommend they join. So, maybe we recruited a few new members in the end.

The low attendance hasn't frustrated me in the least. I'm already searching for a CG to hold the 2nd Annual Carolina Coastal Rally. Maybe next years rally will be on the North Carolina Outerbanks..... a few members suggested it when we were trying to come up with ideas for a location this year.

Thanks to Mike & Donna (strod29) for coming and we look forward to seeing you guys again.......


----------

